# Tournament Weekend RedTrout Shootout



## FLQuacker (May 20, 2019)

A few pics from Saturday's fishing fun...

My 11 yr old grandson was the big winner of the day on our boat with a "Inshore Slam" (trout, red, flounder) in the Jr division, but out of the money spots at weigh in with his red and trout.

Stiff competition in this part of the woods. Takes an upper limit slot red and a 6 lb trout to pay out generally for the adults.(2 fish combined weight) We were on some nice upper slots Friday but they disappeared Saturday, Tourney day. Our best red in the slot was 24"....we did boat a 28 3/4" that got let go! (18-27 slot) We were about 2 lbs out of the payback spots. 78 boats registered.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS (May 20, 2019)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Nature Man (May 20, 2019)

Congrats to your grandson! That will spur him on! Does he do woodworking? Chuck


----------

